
ZFS Boot Environments at PBUG - vermaden
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/07/30/zfs-boot-environments-at-pbug/
======
vermaden
The video from the __ZFS Boot Environments at PBUG __talk has been uploaded
online and its available here
–[https://youtu.be/t84s8DSgJRs](https://youtu.be/t84s8DSgJRs) – unfortunately
its in Polish not English and subtitles are not available.

